# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Brainstorming/Discussion Room

## Kromoh

This is a thread to keep our plans for the book. This post will be edited as information is updated. Our progress, plans, and important news should be posted here. If you feel like discussing something, try the general discussion thread first.

_News: The forum itself is being used to keep versions of the book. Each chapter will reserve a different thread. To see those threads, click on the respective link on the list below._

Note to all writers: make sure you include the copyright at every book file you create. This is just to prevent material leaks.

----------
*The project*
The project of the book so far is as follows:

*Chapter 1:* Introduction
*Status:* _to be revised_
Starts with a lucid experience, and then mentions the basic concepts for lucid dreaming, such as dream recall, induction techniques, all with an enthusiastic approach.

*Chapter 2:* History of Lucid Dreaming
*Status:* _pending_
Should mention the history of lucid dreaming with a general view, as well as the scientifical research concerning it.

*Chapter 3:* Aspects of dreaming
*Status:* _to be revised_
Includes the stages of sleep, the basic aspects of dreaming and the nature of dreams.

*Chapter 4:* Lucid dreaming
*Status:* _being developed by Sugarglider11, to be revised_
Should mention the main concepts of lucid dreaming, dream recall and journals, the differences between the dream world and reality, reality checking and what becoming lucid changes in the dream.

*Chapter 5:* Aid techniques (name could change)
*Status:* _pending_
Should mention the basic auxiliary techniques for becoming lucid, such as MILD, WBTB, Hypnosys induction and what's related to that area. Sugarglider11 has also sent a pm to born 2 kill for some of his aid techniques.

*Chapter 6:* DILD techniques (name could change)
*Status:* _pending_
Should mention the techniques for becoming lucid once already in a dream, such as using Dream Signs, Reality Checking, and the similar.

*Chapter 7:* WILD techniques (name could change)
*Status:* _pending_
Should mention the variety of techniques used for falling asleep consciously, as well as chaining lucid dreams etc.

*Chapter 8:* Dream control(name could change)
*Status:* _pending_


The following chapters are still to be defined.

----------
*Tutorial use permissions*
These adapt&use permissions have been given by the rightful authors of each work. *The agreement is that credit be duefully given to them.*

Seeker - Quick Start Tutorial
permission given to adapt and use
Clairity - Clairity's Wild Technique
permission given to adapt and use - conditions: discuss a compensation for the idea, prior to a possible publishment
wasup - Increasing Dream Realism
permission given to adapt and use - conditions: receive a copy of the adapted material; be cited for a name other than _wasup_
irishcream - Sleep Paralysis Tutorial
arby - How to VILD effectively
permission given to adapt and use
Klace - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream
permission given to adapt and use
Hargarts - Finger Induced Lucid Dream
permission given to adapt and use
GestaltAlteration - Wake-Initiated Lucid Dream
permission given to use and alter
GestaltAlteration - Mnemonic Induction of Lucid Dreams
permission given to use and alter
lvlindless - Natural LDs with almost no technique
permission given to adapt and use
ParadigmShift - ParadigmShift's WILD method
permission given to adapt and use


----------

I believe this is all. Any problems, use the general project discussion thread, PM me or anyone in the team.


&#169; Copyright 2007 Dreamviews education team. All rights reserved.

----------


## sourcejedi

* Definitely dream signs. Examples of realistic ones - "flying pigs" aren't a common dreamsign  ::-P: . E.g. old friends / places you don't see anymore / very often in real life. Or maybe being in a favourite computer game / tv show / book.
* Reality checks - different ones, and different ways to use them (maybe you train yourself to do them regularly, maybe you use them when you think you're lucid but you want to make sure, and, um, strengthen your lucidity).
* MILD. I think this is very difficult to define though. I would recommend starting form the primary source - i.e. LaBerge's writing - rather than other people's interpretations, which are fairly easy to find online.

Now, all of this is in potential conflict with the existing outline / chapters

* dream signs already mentioned in chapters 3&4.
* reality checks already mentioned in chapter 4, and the outline above says that was intentional.
* The above outline of chapters says MILD belongs in chapter 5 - I would disagree.

I think so far we're also missing something on "interpretation". If dream recall is as important as we keep banging on at, and dream journals are essential, etc - it would help if readers can get interested in their non-lucid dream accounts. Also, interpretation should really mean working out what you were thinking, consciously and sub-consciously, during the dream. So having interpretation explained, and doing it, help the reader understand better how dreams work, which would help them understand everything else in the book.

Any thoughts on where "interpretation" would fit in? Looking at the outlines, I suppose it should go into chapter 3.

Maybe a bit on what you should do once you've DILD'ed too, because at first it can be easy to either lose lucidity or have the dream fade out. E.g. look, walk around, listen, notice how detailed everything is, try not to get too excited.

----------


## Jeff777

<- Thread title.

----------


## Jeff777

Deano, I'm not sure what your schedule is like today, but could you help me go through the current chapters and project sketch in this forum and see what we could tweak, add etc. and where we could go from there?

----------


## mrdeano

I was just about to make some suggestions to it.

I was thinking that a chapter on how you can use lucid dreaming to improve waking life would be appropriate. 
For things such as- overcoming nightmares, practicing skills (like speeches) and grieving for loved ones.

EDIT-
Oh and its important not to make the book too similar to Stephen Laberges.

----------


## mrdeano

> *Chapter 5:* Aid techniques (name could change)
> *Status:* _pending_
> Should mention the basic auxiliary techniques for becoming lucid, such as MILD, WBTB, Hypnosys induction and what's related to that area. Sugarglider11 has also sent a pm to born 2 kill for some of his aid techniques.



I think this chapter should come after the techniques not before.
There's no point learning about aid techniques until you learn the others.

----------


## Jeff777

> I think this chapter should come after the techniques not before.
> There's no point learning about aid techniques until you learn the others.



Good points deano.  Very good points.

----------


## mrdeano

Do you think the chapters should be shared out between the writers?

----------


## Jeff777

> Do you think the chapters should be shared out between the writers?



I think that's a good idea.  They should have subject topics in which to talk about.  It will be proofread in depth before anything becomes final though.  Although it was covered in Laberge's book, I think the basics should still be covered in the beginning portions as well.  Also I think adding a chapter on supplements would be a great one (I might write that one).

----------


## mrdeano

> I think that's a good idea.  They should have subject topics in which to talk about.  It will be proofread in depth before anything becomes final though.  Although it was covered in Laberge's book, I think the basics should still be covered in the beginning portions as well.  Also I think adding a chapter on supplements would be a great one (I might write that one).



I agree completely.

We might have the edge over Stephens book. His book was written years ago, a lot more things have been discovered since. 

Looking at the chapters, it seems that we will need 5 -6 writers in total.

----------


## Jeff777

> I agree completely.
> 
> We might have the edge over Stephens book. His book was written years ago, a lot more things have been discovered since. 
> 
> Looking at the chapters, it seems that we will need 5 -6 writers in total.



Heh, wow.  I'm reading as well.

----------


## Jeff777

I'm stickying this thread, it doesn't need to get lost in the forth coming threads.  Also merged the brainstorming thread with project sketch.

----------


## Jeff777

1. What we need to do, is shoot for a book around 60 - 70 pages.  We don't want to burden oruselves down trying to get a 200 page book published.  

2. I also think what we need to do (which will mostly rest with our publication team) is publish a paperback version of this book (as opposed to my initial plan of an e-book).

3. I also think that we should release books in the manner of volumes every 2 - 3 years so the information remains current.

Thoughts/Ideas guys?

----------


## mrdeano

> 2. I also think what we need to do (which will mostly rest with our publication team) is publish a paperback version of this book (as opposed to my initial plan of an e-book).



Do you think there should be a PDF option for people who cannot afford the book?

Do we need to start searching for cheep printing companys for the book. or is there something in place.

Also, we need money to print off the first batch, maybe we could set up a donation system. We could ask the admins to have the donators usernames a differen't colour to everyone else.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

My suggestion is that we have a chapter, or perhaps implement in an already established chapter, as many _real_ lucid dreams as necessary (from our own boards, our dream journals) to give a concrete example of what it is to lucid dream.  A template, even.

I think it would serve a good purpose; for one, it would show just how varied lucids can be (as opposed to just saying "You can fly, you can walk through walls, you can have sex with as many goats as possible") as well as providing vivid, day-to-day representations of what we're promoting.

Just a thought.

----------


## spockman

There are a number of major approaches to lucid dreaming and each given approach carries its own assumptions and philosophies on what works in lucid dreaming, what doesnt work, even what lucid dreaming in itself means.

The varying opinions on reality checks, WILDing, and any controversial technique seem to each stem from one of the different LD approaches.

One approach is the dreams are all just our thoughts- and anything we think/give attention to dictates what happens next. By becoming lucid, we direct our thoughts! Another idea, (one that Ive kind of tried pioneering on DV,) is the idea that there are two sleeping mind-sets. Regular dreaming- which is a go with the flow mind-set. And lucidity is attempting to break that attitude into the second mind-set.

The list of approaches goes on and on. When we talk about RCing, for example, we can have a sub-section for each different dreaming philosophy. Just a thought.

EX. VILDing-
_pg 21_ VILDing with philosophy a. 
_pg 22_ VILDing with philosophy b.
etc.

Just to get the different facets out there. We can't seem black and white about things.

----------


## Kromoh

Spockman, I agree with you totally. However, I do believe it's paramount to, first of all, explain what a technique is consisted of, how is it different from other techniques, why it works (in scientific terms); and only _then_ do we talk about the different approaches/variations of the same technique. Any wake-induced technique bases on a common factor, which is falling asleep consciously, but there are dozens of different ways to do it.

----------

